# Craftsman Router Spindle Lock



## BeardRoad (Mar 8, 2012)

The spindle lock on my 15? yr. old router is inoperative...what to do? Is it repairable? If so, where do I begin?

Thanks.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

BeardRoad said:


> The spindle lock on my 15? yr. old router is inoperative...what to do? Is it repairable? If so, where do I begin?
> 
> Thanks.


Hi Fred, 

Welcome to the Router forums.

You don't say what is wrong with the spindle lock but I figure it jumps out of the slot when you try to tighten or loosen the collet nut. If this is what is wrong then you can file the lock plate so the shoulder has a good flat surface to match the slot. To file it you will have to take it apart. Be careful and don't let parts fly out. There is a spring but if you watch what you are doing you'll be alright. 

When you put it back together make sure the spring pulls the spindle lock out of the slot. If it doesn't, start over again until it does.

I have one that needs that done to it and tomorrow would be a good day to fix it. I'll take pictures as I work on it and then make a post on this easy repair.

Hope this helps,

Work safe, Have fun, Cut some wood,
Mike


----------



## vantrap (Nov 5, 2011)

As Mike said no details. If the lock is on top like mine,the part that locks on shaft was broken.The part is no longer available from Sears. I dug thru my junk and found a nut that matched threads colet. I cut it down thin enough so when screwed on above colet nut and jambed tight to end of shaft threads ,it does not get in the way of tightning colet nut. You have to hold top of shaft where lock is broken to jamb nut so it will not spin off when tightning colet on bit.


----------



## BeardRoad (Mar 8, 2012)

*Nature of the problem*



vantrap said:


> As Mike said no details. If the lock is on top like mine,the part that locks on shaft was broken.The part is no longer available from Sears. I dug thru my junk and found a nut that matched threads colet. I cut it down thin enough so when screwed on above colet nut and jambed tight to end of shaft threads ,it does not get in the way of tightning colet nut. You have to hold top of shaft where lock is broken to jamb nut so it will not spin off when tightning colet on bit.


+++++++++++

(I'm new the the forum and working to get out of rookie status as a woodworker.)
The red plastic control at the top of the router moves to the Lock position but it has no effect on the operation. The plastic lever is in what I'll call a depressed position...it used to require pressing inward to move it to the left or right. When I partially removed the black plastic housing it released to a familar position, but remained depressed when the housing was reinstalled and operation attempted. Thanks for your input and any additional help would be appreciated.


----------



## BeardRoad (Mar 8, 2012)

MEBCWD said:


> Hi Fred,
> 
> Welcome to the Router forums.
> 
> ...


+++++++++++

That would be great! The lock does not seem to find the spindle so it doesn't seem to move in or out, regardless of turning the collet. I look forward to seeing your post. Thanks.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Sorry Fred the router I had was older than your router. I do have one like the one you have but have not found it since I moved from the old shop. If I run across it I'll look it over and see what might be wrong.

Please don't hold your breath waiting for my reply, I might not have it anymore.

Hopefully some one will see your post who may be able to help.

Mike


----------



## vantrap (Nov 5, 2011)

The red in/out/slide lock you discribe is exactly the lock like I was writing about. when I took the top apart ,the lock surrounds the shaft and slides to anarrow cut out to lock.The slide was split and is no longer available from Sears. If you have ?'s post. I will check back.


----------



## ggom20 (Feb 1, 2012)

Hello!

Had the same problem with one of mine 1hp cheap routers..
Just thrown away the unworking parts.
And then:
I just use a flat wrench made for hexagonal bolts, it might be metric or not,
Check with a caliper, i had to grindit flat a bit to make it come in.
Works fine.

Regards.

Gerard


----------



## TomE (Dec 17, 2010)

Spindle locks, while convenient, seem to be a bane for many a router.

The spindle lock on my ol' Colt wore out and even when fresh, it was actually cumbersome to use. 

Like Gerard, ended up grinding down the working end of a wrench to fit the flats on the spindle, much nicer using two wrenches.


----------



## BeardRoad (Mar 8, 2012)

*More on the red lock*



vantrap said:


> The red in/out/slide lock you discribe is exactly the lock like I was writing about. when I took the top apart ,the lock surrounds the shaft and slides to anarrow cut out to lock.The slide was split and is no longer available from Sears. If you have ?'s post. I will check back.


Actually, after some dinking around with the red plastic...putting some leverage on it...it did pop into position and functioned appropriately. So, I can use it until I break the plastic. There must be a way of removing the red plastic slide handle so I can clean/lub the interior mechanism, but I don't know how to accomplish that. I fear breaking the plastic. I'd appreciate any tips.


----------



## vantrap (Nov 5, 2011)

I removed 4 screws in top of router and top part of black plastic lifts off. Be careful some parts may jump. Study layout before moving anything as the parts have will defined positions.


----------



## wannanah (Jan 31, 2017)

*Taking off the Red Plastic Lever*

The red plastic lever is attached with a set screw, which can be untightened using an Alan wrench.


----------

